#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Power Systems by J.B.GUPTA free pdf download

## sarath chandra j

plzzzz upload any pdf of power systems by GUPTA. I need pdf ebook on this that's why I am requesting you to please provide me as soon as possible.





  Similar Threads: Power Systems ebook free Download Compensation of Power Transmission Systems power system analysis free pdf download Power Systems Protection ebook free Download power systems by soni. gupta . bhatnagar Solution for a course in power systems by j.b.gupta

----------


## shreyanh

do u hav jb gupta or cl  wadhva for power system ?

----------


## kaustubhd

ok we will be posted regularly will try to be regular to this

----------


## osemudiamen

Please someone help me with the textbook on electrical power system by gupta....

----------


## Mohammad AL_Hababy

i need this book brother 
help me please

----------


## Vivek singare

I need this book 
So plz sand me this book link for download

----------

